# What is your brake configuration on Daiwa Saltist BG 20/30 H?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I was feeling pretty confident in my casting after a recent trip to Hatteras that while I was cleaning all my gear I removed some brakes. I have three saltist BG-H reels, 2 30s and a 20. I had been running all three reels with two red brake blocks. I removed one of the brakes from each reel. Now I am just running one red in each. 

What are you guys running in your Saltists? How much distance does removing one of the blocks add to a cast? I have a feeling it will be negligible, around 5 or 10 yards, but its worth a shot.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I have both model reels and run one brake in each of them. I dont know if it costs me a few yards (and dont really care)...one brake works for me.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I use both brakes in the stock configuration on my 30H silver Saltist. I cleaned the bearings good and oiled with one drop of oil each. It's pretty idiot-proof, as proven by my successful use of it.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

I have the 20, and i leave both on. I do add faster oil though.


----------



## jorje (Mar 27, 2013)

bg30h - no brake block, just 1 drop oil each bearings. adjust the tension spool til just a hint of side to side movement.


----------

